# Whoop Whoop!



## beckyp (Aug 2, 2010)

It's been ages since I checked in....since my pre-conception clinic actually....but I'm pregnant!!!

I found out on Wednesday evening last week, called the doctors on Thursday who said that they wouldn't confirm or deny it until I did a test there (which had to be the first urine sample of the day sent to the local hospital!) so it needed to be sent off on Friday and then the results came back this morning.  I had known since last week (having done 3 tests myself!) but it was very frustrating to have to wait over the weekend!  I asked for an appointment to speak to the doctor and was then told that I wasn't far gone enough - they say to wait 8 weeks so I explained that I was classed as highrisk so they've booked me in for a 10 minute appointment for the doctor to make it official (AGAIN!) and then will need to go back again for an antenatal clinic.....it all seems so silly but having never been pregnany before I really don't know if it's normal or not! 

I spoke to the Diabetes clinic who have said that there's nothing they can do until they get it sent through from the doctor - but they seemed as frustrated as me.  

In all honesty, I'm absolutely petrified!  I'm paranoid that I will lose it or that I will stress out or that my sugar levels will become really erratic (which they were a lot anyway).  

My LMP was 29 June, ovulation 15th July so I'm not very far gone (I think this could be my 4th/5th week)...but worrying all the same.  I've also had back ache and tummy pains since last week (no sign of bleeding).  Is there anything that I should/shouldn't be doing exercise/food wise?

How's everyone else coming along?


----------



## Steff (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats terrific news Becky and lovely to see you posting again,hope all goes well and of course your going to be nervous but the pregnant ones amongst will be here for you 


take care x


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations you must be so pleased x


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad you have joined the club, Im 12 weeks on Wednesday and have my scan aswell. So excited. I had a scan at 6 weeks looked like a bean, cnat wait to see how much they have grown 

Its hard work but dont worry. I was having bad night/morning hpyos but have lowered by basal and they have stopped now.

The sickness has been bad, which is made worse by low sugars.
I am less tired these days, but it was bad the first few weeks.

If the pain gets bad get to a&e, i had pains at the start but was only a water infection, and after that like peroid pains for a week or two.

Your doctor sounds stupid, mine didnt even test me, sent me to see the midwife at 6 weeks and then the hospital.

Bounty is a good site for info and babycentre, Hipp baby food and Aptimal send some good stuff if you join them. Try to eat loads of healthy foods, and drink loads of water. No more runny eggs either 

xx


----------



## am64 (Aug 2, 2010)

good luck with your pregnancy becky ....there a few on the forum at the mo !!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck with your pregnancy, hope it will go well


----------



## beckyp (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone and also for all the advice Phoebe...I've now joined the baby clubs!  

I'm starting to get a teeny bit worried about my levels though.  On searching through the forum I've seen that lots of people get hypos in the early stages of pregnancy whereas I'm the opposite - which is worrying in itself.

I'm finding that I'm having to set an alarm in the night to give myself extra insulin otherwise I'm waking up high in the morning and also if I ever have a hypo I go high afterwards - I usually have about 2 hypos a day (generally in the morning as I've given myself extra to get myself down again).  Last night I had a hypo that wouldn't get above 4 for over an hour and then by the time I went to bed I had rocketed to 9 - at 3.30 this morning I had risen to 17 (I gave myself some Humalog to reduce it) and then woke up this morning at 5.  The hospital pretty much told me the other day that they couldn't do any pregnancy stuff until they get a referral from my GP (which is hopefully tomorrow and then I'll be seen at the hospital next Friday) - is it just me that thinks there's something from with our healthcare system for this to be the case?!!  

On a good note, the tummy pains seem to have disappeared and I'm feeling much better...I hope I've not spoken too soon!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 3, 2010)

The hypos are a nightmare, i am not sure what you can do about the highs , your team should be helping you out even if you havent been referred yet. Its not pregnancy stuff only its your diabetes too which is a big issue. The fools.

All i can say is keep testing and trying your best to keep them stable, its bloody hard, it all is. And try not to worry, if it was something causing you too much harm i am sure they would be doing something about it.

Glad the tummy pains have gone, i think its the baby lining its self to the womb or something like that, mine didnt last long.

If your tired now, it will pass this past week or two has been so much better for me.

xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Aug 3, 2010)

When I found out last year that I was expecting I totally by passed the docs and phoned my diabetic clinic, so think it a little strange your having to go through that with the referral tbh...

My bms always went sky high if I over treated a hypo as well ie before pregnancy had half bottle of lucozade and a biscuit and in pregnancy had 100ml of lucozade and a biscuit  and avoided the glucagon injection like the plague as the 2 times i needed it I went up to 18 odd and it took ages to come down again!! 

Just keep calm and focused on your  diabetes til u get your antenatal care and keep taking ur high strength folic acid and I recon you will be fine  

Oh and CONGRAAAAATULAAAATIONS  lol xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2010)

Many congratulations from me too Becky!


----------



## beckyp (Aug 5, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> When I found out last year that I was expecting I totally by passed the docs and phoned my diabetic clinic, so think it a little strange your having to go through that with the referral tbh...
> 
> My bms always went sky high if I over treated a hypo as well ie before pregnancy had half bottle of lucozade and a biscuit and in pregnancy had 100ml of lucozade and a biscuit  and avoided the glucagon injection like the plague as the 2 times i needed it I went up to 18 odd and it took ages to come down again!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Lou!  It's very frustrating with the doctor.  I had a row with the doctor this week who refused to do anything until I reached 8 weeks...until I said that I would be taking it up with the hospital!  I've got an appointment (antenatal) with another doctor on Friday who will apparently fill in lots of forms and then I'll be referred to the hospital - phew!  When that's done I'll feel a lot better and relaxed.  At the moment I just feel as though we're in limbo with no information on what I should/shouldn't be doing - thank God for google!  

How many scans do you get in the first trimester?  Do I have to wait for the 13 weeks to be up or do they do extra for high-risk patients?


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 5, 2010)

beckyp said:


> Thanks Lou!  It's very frustrating with the doctor.  I had a row with the doctor this week who refused to do anything until I reached 8 weeks...until I said that I would be taking it up with the hospital!  I've got an appointment (antenatal) with another doctor on Friday who will apparently fill in lots of forms and then I'll be referred to the hospital - phew!  When that's done I'll feel a lot better and relaxed.  At the moment I just feel as though we're in limbo with no information on what I should/shouldn't be doing - thank God for google!
> 
> How many scans do you get in the first trimester?  Do I have to wait for the 13 weeks to be up or do they do extra for high-risk patients?



I had one at 6 weeks, looked like a bean but you could see the heartbeat that was amazing. And then one at 13 weeks.

Depends on the hospital and how worried they are about you.

xx


----------



## rachelha (Aug 5, 2010)

Congratulations Becky - great news.  

I did not go to my GP at all when I found out I was pregnant (I am currently 34+4) I just phoned the DSN at the pre-pregnancy clinic. She knew before everyone else (apart from OH).  They did not test me again at all, just relied on the home test I had done.

I have had an alarm set at 6am since getting pregnant to give myself an extra humalog shot to stop the dawn phenomenon. It works, but it really does not help with the sleeping problems at all.

Hope you get your referral through soon, and the tummy pains stay away

Rx


----------

